# Wow! Crazy Bredli Morph!



## Packages (Jul 31, 2008)

This animal was a normal looking bredli up until a few months ago when it started to undergo some very major changes. It still has a long way to go i believe, but which direction it is heading in i am unsure of. What do you guys think? 

Note: This animal belongs to a friend.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting..


----------



## lovey (Jul 31, 2008)

very interesting indeed!!


----------



## sevrum (Jul 31, 2008)

strange ,looks ill,


----------



## Renagade (Jul 31, 2008)

i'd like to see it under sunlight,


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe its shedding?-Correct me if i am wrong-just a guees


----------



## Renagade (Jul 31, 2008)

oh yeah i also ment to say, nice pj's.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting mate. Very interesting.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wow very interesting. Awsome colours.*


----------



## Packages (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't own the snake, it was taken to the vet by the owner 2 days ago as they were unsure of what was occurring. The vet said the snake was in perfect health, and that it was a morph of some description - God knows what though?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 31, 2008)

Could be paradox?


----------



## Ewan (Jul 31, 2008)

Do the photos look anything like the animal in the flesh?


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 31, 2008)

Hopefully that's not it's enclosure behind you!! Microwaving your reptiles will probably have some negative effects!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Packages (Jul 31, 2008)

Ewan, yes that is what it looks like in the flesh.


----------



## dee4 (Jul 31, 2008)

It is interesting for sure, I seen this happen in a snake up this way after the wrong dose of worm rid was given. I'm not sure if that was the actual problem but it seemed coincidental.
Any chance you could PM me the owner, or get them to conatct me. It would be interesting to have a chat.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope whatever it is, it clears up for your friend


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jul 31, 2008)

You didn't microwave it did you? I'd suggest you don't microwave your snakes...


----------



## Nagraj (Jul 31, 2008)

dee4 said:


> Any chance you could PM me the owner, or get them to conatct me. It would be interesting to have a chat.



... and the bidding begins!
:lol:


----------



## jaih (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, Looks stunning.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe you have a cross breed? Anyone think that?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 31, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Maybe you have a cross breed? Anyone think that?


 
Yes, but have you seen any other snakes with no pattern and a blue/grey colour? Didnt think so.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Maybe you have a cross breed? Anyone think that?



:lol: I was waiting for someone to say that! And the bidding war! :lol:

Very interesting snake


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2008)

It was bred by Roy Pails and definitely isn't a hybrid.

Whats your opinion Sdaji...


----------



## dee4 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> ... and the bidding begins!
> :lol:




LOL, nah mate. It looks similar to the one up here which also happens to be a Bredli and was purchased from pailes also. Probably the same snake truth be known. IMO the one I seen was Gastly, didn't seem to much wrong with it other than the color.


----------



## Nagraj (Jul 31, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> Yes, but have you seen any other snakes with no pattern and a blue/grey colour? Didnt think so.




He's trying to match the pj's in the background.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> He's trying to match the pj's in the background.


 
Is that legs i see? I think its a chameleon x anaconda personally, but i have been wrong before?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Whats your opinion Sdaji...



It's a Carpet, you don't need to ask me to know what I think of it!


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 31, 2008)

Very interesting. will be worth keeping an eye on!!!!!


----------



## gman78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting, would be good to see in person


----------



## Reptilia (Jul 31, 2008)

Calico bredli?


----------



## Trouble (Jul 31, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> You didn't microwave it did you? I'd suggest you don't microwave your snakes...


 
:lol:You have to keep them warm some how:lol:


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 31, 2008)

trouble..where you getting your bredli from? i want one!!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2008)

interesting,keep us up dated with more pics at a later date.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice,tell ya the truth,i wouldnt mind 1,nice looking snake.


----------



## Simple (Aug 2, 2008)

Any pics of it as a hatchling?


----------



## chilli (Aug 2, 2008)

do you know if it has had mutton bird oil added to it's food?


----------



## TELDAC (Aug 2, 2008)

Its a Harlequin Bredli!... 

Very nice indeed, I wouldn't be worried at all..!!
​


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 2, 2008)

nice xbreed


----------



## Simple (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe an incubation morph?


----------



## cockney red (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a cross, but unlikely going by its background. Puzzling.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 2, 2008)

He didnt by any chance have this up for sale a while ago? I swear I saw one on herptrader or RDU that had a weird purple tinge aswell :?


----------



## paulandtamie (Sep 6, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> Its a Harlequin Bredli!...
> 
> Very nice indeed, I wouldn't be worried at all..!!
> ​


hi , im the owner of the morph bredli. just wondering if u could get in contact with the bloke that posted add and get my details of him. wouldnt mind having a talk. cheers. or look on petlink, have add ( swap lge frog enclo for snake enclos etc.) get my details of that.


----------



## jasontini (Sep 6, 2008)

hey,this bredli is for sale at herptrader...


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 6, 2008)

Reminds me of one of those lavendar morph ball pythons you see online :?

*Me wanty!!!.....*


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the look of Bredli normally..... An anomoly does not automatically become a morph, I don't think anyone would intentionally strive to get that result, Just my opinion.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Sep 6, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> I like the look of Bredli normally..... An anomoly does not automatically become a morph, I don't think anyone would intentionally strive to get that result, Just my opinion.



Agreed, personally, if I wanted blue morelia, it'd be a blue chondro, not a bredli. I like my bredli red.


----------



## gman78 (Sep 6, 2008)

So who is seling the Bredli?
Is it on petlink too?


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 6, 2008)

do you have some pics from when you first got it , through it's progression to what it looks like now ???


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 6, 2008)

$1000 tellya your dreaming , can you prove its a morph ?
other then what your vet thought might be wrong with it .


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd pay more then $1,000 for it, regardless if it is genetic or not it's a good looking snake that I'd love to own.

Who cares if it's got blue in it, a funny pattern etc etc it's different, it's unusual, if it was genetic it could be a link to super form. The possibilities are endless if it is a genetic trait... I don't think people really understand that. This could be a missing link to produce a morph out of this world, something that no one has ever seen before.

Bring on the day's of designer snakes and heritable traits. Genetic stuff up's are the way of the future.

I'm looking forward to times to come.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 6, 2008)

im sorry but i have to be honest, i dont find that attractive at all. i mean, its interesting for sure, but it just looks ill to me. but im a fan of the classic and hypo bredlis, with a whole lot of colour!


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 6, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Who cares if it's got blue in it, a funny pattern etc etc it's different, it's unusual, if it was genetic it could be a link to super form. The possibilities are endless if it is a genetic trait... I don't think people really understand that. This could be a missing link to produce a morph out of this world, something that no one has ever seen before.


I think people care whether it's pure bredli or not. Fair enough it's been said that Roy Pails bred it but still...


----------



## bundybear (Sep 6, 2008)

very different indeed!
nice PJ's buy the way!!:lol:


----------



## dee4 (Sep 6, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> I'd pay more then $1,000 for it, regardless if it is genetic or not it's a good looking snake that I'd love to own.
> 
> Who cares if it's got blue in it, a funny pattern etc etc it's different, it's unusual, if it was genetic it could be a link to super form. The possibilities are endless if it is a genetic trait... I don't think people really understand that. This could be a missing link to produce a morph out of this world, something that no one has ever seen before.
> 
> ...



If it's a link to "super form" as you call it, and the Possibilties are endless, wouldn't you come up with $1000 to have a chance at a morph or that missing link?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 6, 2008)

I knew microwaves were dangerous.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 6, 2008)

dee4 said:


> If it's a link to "super form" as you call it, and the Possibilties are endless, wouldn't you come up with $1000 to have a chance at a morph or that missing link?



And people say their hobby isn't about the money, yet when something different comes along, whether its a morph, hybrid or genetic disorder people will fetch and pay top dollar for it.

Personally I don't like the look of that snake. Prefer the true bredli - they are meant to be red, not blue. Maybe he needs some oxygen :lol:


----------



## gman78 (Sep 6, 2008)

Look it is an interesting looking Bredli but really it does look sick.
I mean is it healthy, it may not be a morph but an illness???


----------



## m.punja (Sep 6, 2008)

pics of the father bredli.  how come everyone is so sure it can't be a cross because it has come from roy? Everyone makes mistakes, the one cross I own came from pails 4 scales


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 6, 2008)

dee4 said:


> If it's a link to "super form" as you call it, and the Possibilties are endless, wouldn't you come up with $1000 to have a chance at a morph or that missing link?



Because I don't chop in on mates when they say the are going to buy a snake ....



Tatelina said:


> I think people care whether it's pure bredli or not. Fair enough it's been said that Roy Pails bred it but still...



To me it look's pure from the Bredl's crosses I have seen on overseas forums. It looks more pure then hybrid to me... but that's still my own personal opinion. Could still be a hybrid.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 6, 2008)

cross it with a diamond and make your own morelia milkshake


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd buy that. It looks awesome.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 6, 2008)

Who crossed a Bredlii with a Darwin? Not you Roy, surely?


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 6, 2008)

Forgot to ask, does your screen name have anything to do with those Pyjamas you are wearing?


----------



## Sexy_Edward (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never seen a bredl like that before. It's strange, but pretty


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 7, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Who cares if it's got blue in it, a funny pattern etc etc it's different, it's unusual, if it was genetic it could be a link to super form. The possibilities are endless if it is a genetic trait... I don't think people really understand that. This could be a missing link to produce a morph out of this world, something that no one has ever seen before.
> 
> Bring on the day's of designer snakes and heritable traits. Genetic stuff up's are the way of the future.
> 
> I'm looking forward to times to come.


 
im with you fully on that , everyone knows i like my mutants. 

however that bredli looks the same as one of my diamonds did once after a few doeses of antibionics it went just like that bredli did all funky looking then died a mth later.
he did take it to a vet for some reason ( scalerot ) is my guess. tell your mate not to waste hes money because if it was a real freak the guy would be mad to sell it . and he wants $1000 or a normal bredli?? what the , i think he means ill swap my sick and almost dead snake for one of your good ones.


----------



## Australis (Sep 7, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> . and he wants $1000 or a normal bredli?? what the ..




I also found that to be fairly strange - trying to market it as some weird new morph, but offering
to trade this one of a kind animal for a normal type of the same species is a bit odd.

It takes all sorts.


----------



## Minka (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone will buy it. Im sure there would be a bidding war. After all there are many gulliable souls out there. I almost feel sorry for the person who purchases it...


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2008)

You sure it just didn't get too close to the microwave and had its colours erased? You know like a magnet does to tapes? hehe


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm with Minka on this one, some sucker will buy it !


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2008)

Seeing as the general consensus is 'some sucker will buy it', why is this? because you think it's sick, not heritable or a hybrid?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd like to see some updated pictures of it. Why is it still the same two old pictures being used?


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 7, 2008)

Check out the Herp Trader - it's sold. Don't get me wrong ....... it's different, but I cannot justify coughing up $1000 for it.


----------



## wokka (Sep 7, 2008)

Why not? some people pay $100,000 for a painting. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Exactly, and $1000 isn't much to a lot of herpetoculturists. If it is a heritable morph then it'll pay off big time, if not, then it's not a huge loss.


----------



## wokka (Sep 7, 2008)

It may not be a financial decision. Cant someone just buy it cause they like it?


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2008)

wokka said:


> It may not be a financial decision. Cant someone just buy it cause they like it?



Of course they can, but generally with these kind of things money is the reason. The animal is being sold for more than a normal bredli and a lot of people like to make their money back (and then some).


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 7, 2008)

m.punja said:


> how come everyone is so sure it can't be a cross because it has come from roy? Everyone makes mistakes, the one cross I own came from pails 4 scales


Mistakes? Hahaha.. Big stupid mistake to make in my opinion.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 7, 2008)

the same snake is for sale on herp trader for $1000 well was for sale now its sold pending payment 
have a look at http://www.herptrader.com.au/TraderMain.html


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 7, 2008)

On RDU there is an adult female for sale with the exact same condition! Perhaps it _just may_ be a heritable trait...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe the young male was sold a little too cheap lol.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=21848

Is this the same one for $5000


----------



## itbites (Sep 7, 2008)

No male is 1000 in Vic & the female is 5000 & in qld...
Personally they do nothing for me prefer the classics any day


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 7, 2008)

Same hear classic's all the way.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 7, 2008)

Amethyst Mist form??? lol


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Amethyst Mist form??? lol



it's more intriguing than lavender form lol.


----------



## itbites (Sep 7, 2008)

lol..


----------



## Minka (Sep 7, 2008)

Funny they all come out of the wood work when someone stirs up the hype...


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 7, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=21848
> 
> Is this the same one for $5000


 
it looks like another sick snake to me ( overdoes of antibiotics for scale rot) .
buyers beware.
if it is a trait than its dam ugly and will only find a small market .


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> it looks like another sick snake to me ( overdoes of antibiotics for scale rot) .
> buyers beware.
> if it is a trait than its dam ugly and will only find a small market .



I don't know hey, if it is not because the snake is sick one of these cleaned up could look pretty specky. A few generations of line breeding with some hypo blood could create something pretty flash.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 7, 2008)

Gee are we really that desperate for Morphs? At best you will wash out the vibrant colours of a bredli, hopefully whoever bought the male will find $5000 to pair up the female. (not that I want to see the offspring, just so they don't spread their genes any further into normal Bredli lineages)


----------



## Christopher (Sep 7, 2008)

Could look pretty nice with some albino darwin in it lol..


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 7, 2008)

does nothing for me, and thats being kind.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 7, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=21848
> 
> Is this the same one for $5000



That one just looks like utter crap, seriously.

Maybe these would look better if they could get to the stage of full greyish/black, but otherwise they don't look that nice.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2008)

must admit i really dont like the look of it at all, rather ugly but definatly unusual! BUT if somebody gets the pair, good luck to them and i hope it does prove to be something special for them especially if the ofspring look even crazier! the person with the female would be cheering, the male sells and you can just imagen how badly the buyer would want the female. SR will probably get them...lol.


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 7, 2008)

wokka said:


> Why not? some people pay $100,000 for a painting. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


 
I can't justify paying $100,000 for a painting either. 
Don't get me wrong, the snake is different, and beautiful in it's own right, but I don't think that it's something that should be pushed to breed. The Bredlis we have know are just beautiful!!
That's just my opinion. 
You can know jump on me and tear me to shreds now - you know you want to!


----------



## Camo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very different and interesting but not my cup of tea thats for sure. I am looking at my normal bredli as i write this and i would pick them over this so called new form.

Cameron


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 7, 2008)

yea saw that one for sale its funny that in the add the person is looking for a possible swap for a normal bredli. Wonder why???


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 7, 2008)

The reason is because his vet told him it was a morph and that it was worth a bit, so he decided to sell it, make a bit of cash and purchase another normal bredli to replace it. The seller is not all that experienced and is not too keen on trying to breed it. 

I spoke to Dave Barker about the younger male a few weeks back. He said that it is possible the snake could end up losing all of its pigment, but that it was unlikely to be a heritable trait - similar conditions have been noted in a few boas and pythons overseas. He also suggested it may be some type of auto-immune disorder.

Now that a second animal has surfaced, i guess opinions may have changed a little. I'd be particularly interested to know whether that female came from Roy Pails. I spoke to Roy a few weeks back also and he mentioned that a customer had sent in pics of a bredli showing that "all it's pigment was vanishing". So there may even be a third animal out there.

In any case, sure they're not much to look at, but what sort of potential do they have? That pairing has far more potential to produce leucies than any other pair of bredli in Australia. Sure, the chances are still very low, but what if....?


----------



## FAY (Sep 7, 2008)

snakelvr said:


> I can't justify paying $100,000 for a painting either.
> Don't get me wrong, the snake is different, and beautiful in it's own right, but I don't think that it's something that should be pushed to breed. The Bredlis we have know are just beautiful!!
> That's just my opinion.
> You can know jump on me and tear me to shreds now - you know you want to!




At least a $100,000.00 painting won't drop dead!


----------



## toximac (Jan 19, 2010)

thats pretty hot, where ever you got it or how ever you bred it keep it up, we need some new australian species other than green, grey, brown, yellow, black and white.. :-(


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 19, 2010)

we need some new australian species 

Sorry we only have the largest range of python species in the world and I doubt that anyone will be finding a new species of python any time soon!!!!!


----------



## Renagade (Jan 19, 2010)

Toximac, why are you digging up old threads? if you are going to do it then at least have a productive reason.


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol, "Ghost Bredli"
Im liking it


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Renagade said:


> Toximac, why are you digging up old threads?



post count. the more posts you have the better you are at herps.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the current status of this snake? Would love to see some updated pics now that this thread has been revived.


----------



## No-two (Jan 19, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> Does anyone know the current status of this snake? Would love to see some updated pics now that this thread has been revived.


 

I've seen this snake several times and also photographed it last time I seen it, I'm not sure the owner would like me to share the pictures but I will ask.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 19, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> post count. the more posts you have the better you are at herps.



i thought that is why people posted in the chit chat section....


----------



## Specks (Jan 20, 2010)

i think it looks like a bit of gtp in it. what do you guys think?


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Jan 21, 2010)

the camera?? Has anyone thought of that?

Snakes get a blue/grey tinge to them when shedding in the right light could have been the flash. The pictures were not the best anyway you have not seen any more pics so how do u know??? I bet i could make my woma look prupleish to if i snapped him in slough.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Jan 21, 2010)

and before anyone starts with the eyes being clear snakes eyes become clear just as they are about to shed but their body can still be dull especially if its against black scales like it appears to be on the Bredli. If im wrong feel free to correct me with more proof of the Morph or what ever it is................


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 22, 2010)

I have seen both the female and male in the flesh.
Got some pics... (I posted these on another forum a while ago)


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Jan 22, 2010)

Those scales look raised to me mate. Either it is in shes or its a bit on the sick side......either way get it to the vet or thats a dodgy morph


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 22, 2010)

The snake is in perfect health. (I have seen it, aswell as several others). What pic shows raised scales? Are you suggesting the calico blackheads are also sick (a snake with another unique change in colour)? It is an odd snake for sure but in know way is it unhealthy.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 22, 2010)

The male was taken to a vet just before this thread was started (a long time ago) and it was given a clean bill of health. Infact, it was the vet that actually suggested it may be some type of new morph.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 22, 2010)

I am amazed that no one has suggested bredli x coastal


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 22, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I am amazed that no one has suggested bredli x coastal


 
Yeah I thought it was bleedingly obvious too


----------



## mungus (Jan 22, 2010)

Not my cup of tea at the moment.
But, who knows what the offspring will turn out ??


----------



## unique (Jan 22, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I am amazed that no one has suggested bredli x coastal


Murrey darling if anything...look at its belly :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 22, 2010)

unique said:


> Murrey darling if anything...look at its belly :lol:
> 
> Cheers.


 
100% agree


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 22, 2010)

Greebo said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I don't think it is a new kind of morph, more likely a hybrid.


 
I would agree aswell, i can see the MD in it


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 22, 2010)

even if it was some sort of a morph it doesnt look like a desirable morph


----------



## Hominid (Jan 22, 2010)

how can you be 100% its a hybrid, it looks just like a bredli just strange in colouration, and tell me were do you see MD in it, i keep looking and all i see is bredli. i'd like to see the change in oppinions when someone breed these and produces something out of this world.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wingy said:


> how can you be 100% its a hybrid, it looks just like a bredli just strange in colouration, and tell me were do you see MD in it, i keep looking and all i see is bredli. i'd like to see the change in oppinions when someone breed these and produces something out of this world.



no one said they where 100% on a MDxbredli but from those belly scales and the greyish completion it is a possiblity thats all we were saying.

cheers D


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a bredli, looked like a perfectly normal bredli for the first couple of years of its life before these changes began to occur.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 22, 2010)

was it wild caught??


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 22, 2010)

The male was bred by Roy Pails, i don't know about the female.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 22, 2010)

mmmmm.....its a strange one i have read about wild caught bredlis going into captivity and loosing large amounts of colour and patterning. keep us updated

cheers D


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 22, 2010)

MrBredli said:


> The male was bred by Roy Pails, i don't know about the female.



Actually bred by or on-sold by?


----------



## unique (Jan 22, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hominid (Jan 22, 2010)

_dtulip10 _
_no one said they where 100% on a MDxbredli but from those belly scales and the greyish completion it is a possiblity thats all we were saying.

cheers D_ 

fare enough, but ur talking about the colour looking md or the patterns? cause i still see only bredli
in the patterns, remember it's not normal colouration.


----------



## No-two (Jan 22, 2010)

As Mr Bredli said, it looked like a standar brelid prior to the change, it's definatley a bredli. If you were to see photos before the change you wouldn't have said it was a hybrid.


----------



## yommy (Jan 22, 2010)

com'on no-two with all the arm chair experts on here, of course they will jump to an uneducated guess as they can't explain the reasoning before or behind the change. They can't even take the word of people who have seen it in the flesh before and after. 

It's not the prettiest thing in my eyes but its still a bredli at the end of the day. 
And if it was my animal i would be happy enough with it............... the ugly ones need loving too


----------



## Costa (Jan 22, 2010)

ok to clear this up im going to go into pails for scales with pictures of the ones on here and ask roy himself if this snake is pure bred bredli. or if its a hybrid. how does that settle things with people?
if his not in tomorrow ill go in on monday...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't mind the look of it actually, very interesting.


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 22, 2010)

I can clear a few things...

the male bredli was bred by roy pails, sold to another, (changed colour at 2y.o) and then sold again. male is probably 3.5 years now. The female bredli came from urs as a hatchie and changed colour at around 2y.o also, kept for a total of 4-4.5 years and then sold. probably now 5.5 years old.

Bob clark has said it is most likely the fader morph you see in burmese pythons overseas.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 23, 2010)

i love how everyone jumps on the hybrid bandwagon when something a little different pops up.
it isn't a new morph . this "fader"(also called other things) morph has been overseas for a while in a number of species( a google search should find it as well as trawling through the overseas forums).
i've seen it in one other snake in australia,a coastal in bundaberg.it was unusual but a bit bland and i've got to say the bredli looks better.it could possibly be the same ,or similar morph that produces the calico bhp's. 
alot more morphs are likely pop up with line breeding being .sure,people will be crossbreeding and trying to pass them off a pure,(i even know a local bloke who has done this,but insists he is dead against it),but in this case ,its a proven morph thats already out there,so why so many doubters.it has an obvious bredli head and bredli pattern,so i'm not suspicious. 
cheers
simon


----------



## Costa (Jan 23, 2010)

ok so no need to go in. oh well i probly will anyway lol for a look. yeah to me it looks like a bredli. i can definately see the bredli head and patterns. im with slimebo on his one.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wingy said:


> _dtulip10 _
> _no one said they where 100% on a MDxbredli but from those belly scales and the greyish completion it is a possiblity thats all we were saying.
> 
> cheers D_
> ...



the colour and the stomach patterns look similar to a MD.and yes the patterns on the snakes back do look like bredli.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

slimebo said:


> i love how everyone jumps on the hybrid bandwagon when something a little different pops up.
> it isn't a new morph . this "fader"(also called other things) morph has been overseas for a while in a number of species( a google search should find it as well as trawling through the overseas forums).
> i've seen it in one other snake in australia,a coastal in bundaberg.it was unusual but a bit bland and i've got to say the bredli looks better.it could possibly be the same ,or similar morph that produces the calico bhp's.
> alot more morphs are likely pop up with line breeding being .sure,people will be crossbreeding and trying to pass them off a pure,(i even know a local bloke who has done this,but insists he is dead against it),but in this case ,its a proven morph thats already out there,so why so many doubters.it has an obvious bredli head and bredli pattern,so i'm not suspicious.
> ...



i have heard of 'faders' when talking about balls and Burmese but not an Australian python. but like you said with line breeding more morphological changes are going to appear in our collections.

cheers Dayle


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i have heard of 'faders' when talking about balls and Burmese but not an Australian python. but like you said with line breeding more morphological changes are going to appear in our collections.
> 
> cheers Dayle



the calico bhps are australian and start fading at around 2ish,similar to this bredli.thats why i think its the same morph,just different species.you get albino's in different species as well as hypos,hypers ,leuy's, granites,axanthic,etc. no reason this morph wont start popping up around the place in the near future in different species.
cheers
simon


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

slimebo said:


> the calico bhps are australian and start fading at around 2ish,similar to this bredli.thats why i think its the same morph,just different species.
> cheers
> simon



yeah i never thought of calico's in that way but i spose it is a very similar trait to the burms and balls that i have read about. 

ok now you have shifted my view from hybrid to fader. (does any one else want to change my opinion again)

cheers Dayle


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 23, 2010)

i think i should also state(before people jump down my throat) that i dont think its identical to the calico morph, it has some noticable differences,just seems similar and seems to work in a similar way.in the future we may find out if its hereditary or not.
cheers
simon


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 23, 2010)

slimebo said:


> (before people jump down my throat)


 I doubt people will jump down your throat. Everyone has their own opinion on it, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I doubt people will jump down your throat. Everyone has their own opinion on it, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.



have you visited this site in the last six months.....if you have more than 2000 post you are god.


----------



## Costa (Jan 23, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> have you visited this site in the last six months.....if you have more than 2000 post you are god.


 yeah i think that is bullhit about how many posts you have means how experienced you are. thats a load of crap. you see people with over 1000 posts still asking questions and over 2000 as well. its just rediculous


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 23, 2010)

who cares if it looks ugly?? If it's a heritable trait, who knows what stunning creatures it could produce. Hopefully it is male so it can be bred to a lot of different females.

What sort of bredli do people reckon would be the best match to produce great looking offspring? Hypo or hyper? Or perhaps just a normal?


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 23, 2010)

Stewydead said:


> i can see the MD in it



look hard enough, you will see almost anything in it if you want to.


----------



## Costa (Jan 23, 2010)

ok guys. want to here something exciting???
the first bredli shown in this thread. ie the male
bred by roy pails. is 100% pure. i went in today to ask him personally...
he admits he has bred hybrids. but assures us that all his bredlis are in fact 100% pure.
he even stated that if he had have known this was going to happen he would not have sold it. as he heard about the female fetching $5000
how do you like those apples!!!!!


----------



## No-two (Jan 23, 2010)

yommy said:


> com'on no-two with all the arm chair experts on here, of course they will jump to an uneducated guess as they can't explain the reasoning before or behind the change. They can't even take the word of people who have seen it in the flesh before and after.
> 
> It's not the prettiest thing in my eyes but its still a bredli at the end of the day.
> And if it was my animal i would be happy enough with it............... the ugly ones need loving too


 

You're completly right, and it's definaltey not the prettiest looking animal, of the numerous times I've seen it I think it looked great early in the change, it was purple and blue and all sorts of colours, as you can see from the pictures allready posted (they're quiet recent from what I understand) it's darked up alot and isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Everyone has their own opinion on it, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


 haha, i seem to remember you saying different a couple months ago. i recon its pure bredli, but thats just my opinion.


Will


----------



## shane14 (Jan 23, 2010)

it looks sweet,


----------



## Choco (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes it could be a cross but posts say it is pure Bredli. So taking that on face value...
Is it just because there's only been couple of recorded instances that this Bredli must be something else like a hybrid or its ill. It's survived for a few years now so I would think the snake being ill could be ruled out.
Why can't it just be a random color anomoly?
I'm sure a few of you have seen Colin's black male Jungle on here. It was a normal looking Jungle (by normal I simply mean black & yellow) and where most Jungles' color fades and/or washes out as they age, this particular Jungle started losing all it's yellow and turning black unlike any other Jungle. Now it is almost solid black.


----------

